#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Mijn Drive-in

## kevinrelouw

Beste forumbezoekers,

afgelopen zaterdag (12-12-09) hebben we op een feestje (25 jaar getrouwd) voor het licht en geluid gezorgd. Hier zou ik graag wat foto's van willen posten voor opmerkingen, aanmerkingen en tips.

apparatuurlijst
geluid:

2x Electro Voice Eliminator I sub
2x Electro Voice Eliminator I top 
1x Peavey CS-1800G versterker
1x Numark cdn35
1x Behinger UB2222fx-pro
1x Sennheiser EW100 145g2
1x Shure RS25
1x HP laptop met ClubDJ Pro(c3) 

Licht:

2x Showtec T-4 bar met ieder 4x par64 spots
4x Futurelight sc-375 (waarvan 2 op foto's)
1x Eurolite N-150 1500watt dmx rookmachine
1x Showtec light desk pro 136

Ik zou graag willen weten wat hier nog verbeterd kan worden. wat ik zelf binnenkort graag anders wil zien is:
1. DJ mixer i.p.v Live mixer
2. lichtbrug voor lichtshow (eerstvolgende investering)
3. Nog 2 van dezelfde fligtcasses voor DJ spul zodat tafel overbodig wordt.

groetjes Kevin

----------


## mhsounds

Nette show, staan je toppen alleen niet erg laag?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ziet er inderdaad leuk uit. Vrij aardige lijst.
Je meubel is inderdaad nog een aandachtspuntje, maar ik zie dat je daar al goeie plannen voor hebt!
Enige puntje van kritiek nog, zie dat je je t-bars niet beide even hoog hebt en de rechter verkeerd om hebt staan. 

Ga zo door!

PS. Zie ik daar een dame achter de lichttafel? Wist niet dat die ook in de licht-geluids branche zaten :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mhsounds

Ech wel!  :Big Grin: 
Bij mij in de klas zitten er ook 4  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Al zijn wij mannen nog in een grote meerderheid...dus dat is vechten...

----------


## discover

ziet er mooi uit maar ik had al van je vader begrepen dat jullie met het meubel bezig zijn om uit te bereiden, en die licht brug ja toch makkelijk :Smile: 
gr mike

----------


## jens

Ik zou nog iets voor je toppen verzinnen dat die iets hoger komen te staan.

verder ziet het er netjes uit!

----------


## kevinrelouw

Bedankt voor jullie reactie's en tip's

Wat de speakers betreft is idd nog wel wat puzzelen. Heb ze een keer gehad met statieven er tussen maar dit is echt geen gezicht. We gaan waarschijnlijk een soort krukjes laten maken waar ze op komen te staan zodat de toppen toch boven publiek uitkomen. Hier wordt aan gewerkt.

Bij het licht waren idd wat slordigheidsfoutjes. hier kwamen we pas achter toen de show klaar was. Gelukkig heb je bij dat soort feestjes niet zo'n kritisch publiek (dit wil niet zeggen dat je slordig op mag bouwen). En de LJ, was ik eigenlijk gewoon, maar ik moest dus even wat foto's schieten. Heb toch een goede vervanger gevonden niet? :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb je geen flightcases van je scanners?

Wij gebruiken die kisten ook wel eens om onze topjes nét ietsje hoger te zeggen wanneer een statiefje te hoog is.

----------


## kevinrelouw

> Heb je geen flightcases van je scanners?
> 
> Wij gebruiken die kisten ook wel eens om onze topjes nét ietsje hoger te zeggen wanneer een statiefje te hoog is.



Die hebbe we idd wel. Zoude we een keertje uit moeten proberen. Zoals je op de foto ziet gebruiken we ze op dit moment voor de lichttafel op te zetten. Is daar ideale hoogte voor.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Maar met je nieuwe meubel heb je deze niet meer nodig, toch?
Is natuurlijk wel even kijken hoe diep deze zijn.

----------


## kevinrelouw

Mijn plan was eigenlijk om DJ en LJ te scheiden. Dus de DJ staat op de voorgrond met 3 flightcases met misschien nog LED-tubes er tussen en de LJ dan naast of aan de rand van bijvoorbeeld het podium te plaatsen. Dan vind ik de kisten van de scanners wel oké genoeg um lichttafeltje op te plaatsen. De LJ is nu eenmaal niet belangrijk he. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stainz

ik prefereer altijd als LJ redelijk in de buurt (of achter) de DJ te staan, dit is makkelijk met communicatie van plannen om naar climaxen toe te werken..

----------


## kevinrelouw

> ik prefereer altijd als LJ redelijk in de buurt (of achter) de DJ te staan, dit is makkelijk met communicatie van plannen om naar climaxen toe te werken..



Ik snap wat je hiermee bedoelt. Waar het mij eigenlijk om ging was dat de DJ en de LJ hun apparatuur niet in dezelfde meubel hebben zitten. Dus het lichttafeltje staat los van de DJ meubel. Ziet toch wat mooier uit vind ik :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik prefereer altijd als LJ redelijk in de buurt (of achter) de DJ te staan, dit is makkelijk met communicatie van plannen om naar climaxen toe te werken..



En om af en toe een keertje een plaat te suggereren, of te ruilen als één van de twee moet pissen of bier moet halen.

----------


## stainz

Ik zit nu nog eens goed te lezen en je hebt het over plannen voor een nieuw meubel en daarna over DJ vooraan met 3 cases, komen deze cases binnen je meubel of bestaat je meubel uit cases?

Ben zelf ook druk aan het kijken om een DJ/drive-in meubel te gaan bouwen dus ben benieuwd hoe anderen dit oplossen.

----------


## kevinrelouw

Op de foto kun je zien dat de DJ 1 flightcase heeft. Als je daarvan nog 2 precies dezelfde koopt (2+1=3 :Stick Out Tongue: ) dan krijg je echt een strak geheel. Je kunt dan in middelste flightcase mixer, linker flightcase cd-speler en rechter flightcase laptop/pc. Je kunt dan eventueel tussen de flightcases nog LED-tubes zetten zodat het een beetje een rondlopend geheel krijgt. Qua flightcase voor de LJ vind ik het zo wel goed (ook op foto te zien) en de LJ staat dan iets van de DJ af. Maar op advies niet al te ver dus :Wink:

----------


## daveyb

Hallo,
Een erg nette set al zeg ik het zelf! Alleen zie ik de scanners nu aan een verwarmingsbuis hangen? En verder wat voor mixer heb je dan?

Gr Davey

----------


## kevinrelouw

> Hallo,
> Een erg nette set al zeg ik het zelf! Alleen zie ik de scanners nu aan een verwarmingsbuis hangen? En verder wat voor mixer heb je dan?
> 
> Gr Davey



Hallo Davey,
Ten eerste bedankt voor je complimentje

De scanners hangen inderdaad aan een verwarmingsbuis. We kenden de zaal al redelijk en wisten dat dit prima zou kunnen. Truss moet nog besteld worden, die is inderdaag wel makkelijker

De mixer is een Behinger UB2222fx-pro. Ik weet het, het is een live mixer en niet echt ideaal voor een DJ. We hebben deze mixer een keer in combinatie met ander apparatuur gekocht. Als er een nieuwe mixer komt word dit natuurlijk wel een DJ-mixer maar zolang deze het nog doet, kunnen we het geld wel beter investeren (truss, DJ meubel en misschien het geluidssetje nog wat op orde brengen).

Groetjes Kevin

----------


## rick1993

> Licht:
> 
> 2x Showtec T-4 bar met ieder 4x par64 spots
> 4x Futurelight sc-375 (waarvan 2 op foto's)
> 1x Eurolite N-150 1500watt dmx rookmachine
> *1x Showtec light desk pro 136*



Eh... zien die dingen er zo uit tegenwoordig? :Confused: 





>

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De foto komt van Mhsounds.
Is vast een of andere mooie dame van bij hem op de opleiding.  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

Niet van de opleiding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Maar er zijn meerdere dames die licht knipperen, ben nog geen geluidsvrouwen tegengekomen...

Die bij mij op de opleiding rondlopen mogen er ook zijn  :Big Grin: 
Had ik alleen geen foto van achter de lichttafel.

Wat ik graag doe, lichttafel achter de dj booth als 2e rij.
Je staat met uit de warme lampen  en de dj draait zich om en kan met je praten.
Jij kan ook veel van zijn handelingen zien. :Wink:

----------


## jaksev

Kevin,

of jaa Kevin & Jacky kan ik beter zeggen.

Ziet er leuk uit, alleen zou ik even je eli setje op een verhoging zetten, ff un rackje lassen, zoals Harrald dat ook heeft.

Jaa een Line mixer gaat wel hea, idiaal als er een artiest komt, wat bij mij nog wel is het geval is. Omdat ik het persoonlijk niks vind om met een line mixer te draaien heb ik een LPM 7.3 dat werkt perfect.

Ik heb nog een Dateq XTC liggen dat is een DJ-mengpaneeltje, als je wil kun je hem gerust een keer komen lenen geen enkel probleem.

Parren zien er ook goed uit, net als die van ons. 

En let even op de kabetljes. Ik zeg altijd achter de disco mag het de grootste rommel zijn, zolang de feest gangers het maar niet zien

----------


## kevinrelouw

Willem,

De speakers moeten idd nog omhoog, hiervoor moeten we nog even de speakers gaan meten en dan gaan we een verhoging laten maken.

Qua mixer is een line mixer idd wel oke (al ben ik geen DJ) Als er een keer geld vrij komt voor een mixer zal dit denk ik wel een Dateq worden, alleen vind ik bijvoorbeeld het DJ meubel belangrijker. Als we de XTC een keertje willen lenen geven we wel een gil.

De kabels waren daar een beetje lastig weg te werken (ik neem dat je op de kabels bij de verlichting doelt) Daarvoor zou truss natuurlijk ideaal zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## daveyb

> Hallo Davey,
> Ten eerste bedankt voor je complimentje
> 
> De scanners hangen inderdaad aan een verwarmingsbuis. We kenden de zaal al redelijk en wisten dat dit prima zou kunnen. Truss moet nog besteld worden, die is inderdaag wel makkelijker
> 
> De mixer is een Behinger UB2222fx-pro. Ik weet het, het is een live mixer en niet echt ideaal voor een DJ. We hebben deze mixer een keer in combinatie met ander apparatuur gekocht. Als er een nieuwe mixer komt word dit natuurlijk wel een DJ-mixer maar zolang deze het nog doet, kunnen we het geld wel beter investeren (truss, DJ meubel en misschien het geluidssetje nog wat op orde brengen).
> 
> Groetjes Kevin



Is wel jammer, zo'n setje speakers en dan behringer mixer, gelukkig ga je een keer nieuwe mixer kopen!. Zal wel wat brom op zitten dan? Hoe doe je het trouwens op andere feestjes met die scanners?

Gr Davey

----------


## kevinrelouw

De scanners hebben we pas geleden gekocht. Dit was dus het 1e feestje dat we ze konden gebruiken. Truss moet nog komen maar ja, geld hea. Een oplossing zou nog kunnen zijn om bijvoorbeeld de 2 binnenste PAR spot boven op de T4 bar te zetten en de scanners dan aan de T4 bar te hangen maar dit is natuurlijk ook niet ideaal

----------


## daveyb

> De scanners hebben we pas geleden gekocht. Dit was dus het 1e feestje dat we ze konden gebruiken. Truss moet nog komen maar ja, geld hea. Een oplossing zou nog kunnen zijn om bijvoorbeeld de 2 binnenste PAR spot boven op de T4 bar te zetten en de scanners dan aan de T4 bar te hangen maar dit is natuurlijk ook niet ideaal



Tja, maar trusswerk hoeft niet te duur te zijn, je kunt al een "truss" krijgen voor een euro of 100, is dan wel geen topmerk maar je hebt er wel!

met vriendelijke groeten,
Davey

----------


## mhsounds

> Tja, maar trusswerk hoeft niet te duur te zijn, je kunt al een "truss" krijgen voor een euro of 100, is dan wel geen topmerk maar je hebt er wel!
> 
> met vriendelijke groeten,
> Davey



Dat zijn toch van die trusjes met plastic koppelingen  :Confused: 
Lijkt mij op de t bars schroeven beter...
Dan is zelfs die verwarming in mijn ogen beter, aangezien het toch niet boven mensen hing.

Wat hij zelf volgens mij ook wil, gewoon doorsparen voor een echt( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) stukje truss...

----------


## rick1993

> De scanners hebben we pas geleden gekocht. Dit was dus het 1e feestje dat we ze konden gebruiken. Truss moet nog komen maar ja, geld hea. Een oplossing zou nog kunnen zijn om bijvoorbeeld de 2 binnenste PAR spot boven op de T4 bar te zetten en de scanners dan aan de T4 bar te hangen maar dit is natuurlijk ook niet ideaal



Voor tijdelijk zou je ook 2 T6 barren kunnen nemen.

----------


## Roelande

> Voor tijdelijk zou je ook 2 T6 barren kunnen nemen.




met dit soort klem kan je je lichten op die t bar bevestigen...:

beglec.com

----------


## daveyb

> Dat zijn toch van die trusjes met plastic koppelingen 
> Lijkt mij op de t bars schroeven beter...
> Dan is zelfs die verwarming in mijn ogen beter, aangezien het toch niet boven mensen hing.
> 
> Wat hij zelf volgens mij ook wil, gewoon doorsparen voor een echt() stukje truss...



Nou, net de kwaliteit daarboven, die niet zoveel gewicht kunnen hebben maar wel goed zijn. 

Gr Davey

----------


## mhsounds

En welke is dat?
Ik ken voor 100 euro geen redelijk stukje truss met statieven.

Ken wel echte stukjes truss voor 100 de meter :Wink:

----------


## kevinrelouw

De scanners heb je toch niet op elk feestje nodig. Als we ze nodig hebben dan heb ik liever nog een tijdje aan t4 bar. We hebben nog wel een budget liggen maar zijn nog meer dingen die beter moeten. Ik ben niet van plan om voor 200,- zo'n mini truss te kopen. Dan toch nog liever even sparen.

----------


## jaksev

Kom die XTC maar een keertje halen.

Kabels bij licht blijf je altijd zien, of je moet truss met een backdropje hebben.

Truss heb ik ook nog liggen, als je wat wilt kopen dan klopt maar een keertje aan, dat is helemaal niet zo duur.

----------


## daveyb

> Kom die *XTC* maar een keertje halen.
> 
> Kabels bij licht blijf je altijd zien, of je moet truss met een backdropje hebben.
> 
> Truss heb ik ook nog liggen, als je wat wilt kopen dan klopt maar een keertje aan, dat is helemaal niet zo duur.



 Ik neem aan dat het om de Dateq gaat hahahaha..
Gr Davey

----------


## mhsounds

> Kom die XTC maar een keertje halen.
> 
> Kabels bij licht blijf je altijd zien, of je moet truss met een backdropje hebben.
> 
> Truss heb ik ook nog liggen, als je wat wilt kopen dan klopt maar een keertje aan, dat is helemaal niet zo duur.



Of je werkt ze slim weg, dan zie je alleen nog de pluggen aan je aperatuur.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ben ik nu de enige die zich een beetje er aan stoort dat er scanners aan verwarmingsbuizen hangen??? :Confused:  Ik heb ook wel eens riskante bouwwerken gemaakt maar verwarmingsbuizen is nieuw voor mij. die apparaten wegen ong. 15-20kg per stuk.. das toch niet de bedoeling denk ik zo. Ik denk dat je beter eerst gevaarlijke situaties uit de weg kunt gaan door idd truss aan te schaffen.

----------


## mhsounds

Simpel de enigste die het op zijn knar kan krijgen is hijzelf, het publiek komt daar niet.

Hier thuis zet ik ook geen truss op, het hangt hier ook gewoon aan de verwarmingsbuizen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Had het boven publiek gehangen had het een hele andere zaak geweest, als je aan zo'n buis gaat hangen en hij geeft niet mee zou ik er geen probleem mee hebben om er bijv. een scan aan te hangen.





> *scanners --> scans*

----------


## Stoney3K

> Simpel de enigste die het op zijn knar kan krijgen is hijzelf, het publiek komt daar niet.



Elegant blijft het nog altijd niet. Bovendien, als hij niet alleen op klus gaat (en er dus een 'collega' meegaat) wordt het een heel andere zaak.

Dan nog heb ik het vermoeden dat dat ding 2 scans en eventueel een zwart doekje nog wel zal houden. Een setje ST-132's met een meter of 4-6 aan truss (driehoek of vierkant, of misschien wel plat?  :Wink: ) is dan natuurlijk een logische upgrade als je er budget voor hebt. Voor een 600 euro heb je dan apparatuur die gekeurd en veilig is, en er ook nog eens netjes uitziet op wat 'grotere' klussen.

----------


## kevinrelouw

Ik snap dat jullie natuurlijk niet te spreken zijn over de manier waarop de scans gebruikt werden. Dit was het eerste feestje en hebben de scans daar getest. De verwarmingsbuis gaf echt helemaal niets mee. Het zijn 2 scans  van ongeveer 10 kilo dat kan een verwarmingsbuis echt wel hebben hoor
Maar ik begrijp jullie kritiek, truss komt eraan

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

allereerst mijn dank voor de spelling correctie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kijk, op dit forum wordt gevraagd: wat vindt je er van? Nou, ik ben van mening dat je toch moet trachten naar zo veilig mogelijke situaties. Ik beweer niet dat ik iedere keer de schoonheidsprijs verdien, maar stel je wel eens de vraag: wat als? Die stelde ik me vroeger bijna nooit als ik als guppie mijn drive in op stond te bouwen. Echter na een incident waarbij in één klap:
- 2 Scans;
- 1 DJ mixer (American audio);
- 1 Laptop;
- 1 CDJ 800;
en één SRM450 topje naar in meer of mindere mate afgeschreven werd doet dat wel pijn. en dan mag ik nog van geluk spreken dat er geen lichamelijk letsel was. Alleen omdat ik toen niet zo goed nadacht over de vraag: wat als?

Dat is inmiddels een hele tijd geleden en leert men van de fouten. In dit geval lag het aan mijn opstelling, waar ik een t-statief niet dicht genoeg achter de DJ booth had neergezet, en een veel te drukke zaal waar in een ruimte voor 200 man er 300-400 werden ingepropt. een mooi concept voor chaos.

Maargoed, dit is natuurlijk een beetje appels met peren vergelijken en misschien een beetje off-topic maar dit is mijn opmerking over dit topic.

----------


## mhsounds

Dat doet zeker pijn... hoe is dat naar beneden gekomen?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

het statief stond Links van mij achter een Topje op statief. in een lijn ongeveer met de linkse speaker dus. Door de enorme (onverwachte) drukte stonden er ook mensen links van mij. Ik stond niet op een verhoging of iets, gewoon gelijkvloers. Op een gegeven moment wil ik een cd pakken en hoor ik een zoevend geluid vlak achter mij. Een T-statief valt achter mij naar rechts waarbij de scans tot rust komen op mijn rechter CDJ800 en laptop die daar staat. gevolg: CDJ door midden en laptop eveneens helemaal einde oefening. De mixer had aan de rechter zijde afgebroken eq knoppen. Bij de scans waren de kappen volledig ontzet en het topje dat meegekomen was had wat scheuren in de behuizing.

De oorzaak is waarschijnlijk dat iemand het statief (on)bewust is omver gelopen waardoor het hele zaakje is omgevallen. Wie of wat het gedaan heeft is onduidelijk. uiteindelijk wel alle schade vergoed naar heel wat getouwtrek met de organiserende vereniging.

Zeer vervelend allemaal, maar gelukkig uiteindelijk goed gekomen.

----------


## daveyb

Hallo,
Schoot me net te binnen, maar of dit ook geld voor dit geval weet ik niet.
Volgens mij is het zo dat als een scanner of dergelijke valt en hij is niet goed gezekerd (vastgemaakt) dat je dan geen vergoeding krijgt. Wat de precieze eisen zijn weet ik zelf ook niet
Gr Davey

----------


## kevinrelouw

> allereerst mijn dank voor de spelling correctie 
> 
> Kijk, op dit forum wordt gevraagd: wat vindt je er van? Nou, ik ben van mening dat je toch moet trachten naar zo veilig mogelijke situaties. Ik beweer niet dat ik iedere keer de schoonheidsprijs verdien, maar stel je wel eens de vraag: wat als? Die stelde ik me vroeger bijna nooit als ik als guppie mijn drive in op stond te bouwen. Echter na een incident waarbij in één klap:
> - 2 Scans;
> - 1 DJ mixer (American audio);
> - 1 Laptop;
> - 1 CDJ 800;
> en één SRM450 topje naar in meer of mindere mate afgeschreven werd doet dat wel pijn. en dan mag ik nog van geluk spreken dat er geen lichamelijk letsel was. Alleen omdat ik toen niet zo goed nadacht over de vraag: wat als?
> 
> ...



Dat is inderdaad vervelend ja. Gelukkig alles nog goed gekomen :Wink: 
De truss is uitgekozen en word vandaag nog besteld :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat is inderdaad vervelend ja. Gelukkig alles nog goed gekomen
> De truss is uitgekozen en word vandaag nog besteld



Kijk dat is vooruitgang  :Smile: 

@Flash,

...

Heb jij nog geluk gehad  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nou heb je wel eens pech, maar uit fouten kan iedereen leren!  :Smile:  , goed dat je nieuwe truss hebt besteld, ben benieuwd!

----------


## discover

wat is het geworden 6m driehoek truss en 2x americandj statieven 

groeten

----------


## kevinrelouw

Ik heb wel een beetje gelogen. De truss zou besteld worden maar dat lukte dit jaar nog niet. Hebben de komende tijd rustig dus zodra we het nodig hebben, is het er. Het gaat idd 6 meter driehoek truss worden. Statieven idd van American DJ. Als we een keer een leuk feestje mogen doen waarbij truss nodig is, zal ik wel weer een paar fototjes posten :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als we een keer een leuk feestje mogen doen waarbij truss nodig is, zal ik wel weer een paar fototjes posten



Zet het vooral een keertje in de tuin neer, dan krijg je ook een prima beeld van je opstelling. Veel sets zien er ook anders uit bij daglicht!  :Smile: 

ST-132's en driehoek-truss (Prolyte X30D? Eurotruss FT34?) is een prima set om mee te starten, als je een grotere show hebt kun je met die opstelling makkelijk een paar meter, een backdropje of een statiefje bij iemand bijlenen.

----------


## jaksev

en de nieuwe truss is er:P

Protruss van Interall

----------


## discover

statieven zijn ook binnen ze komen er dalijk aan :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik ga ze denk ik morgen ook halen

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dat er maar snel nieuwe update fotos komen  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevinrelouw

volgende week komt er in de buurt een jeugdprins uit waar we weer naartoe moeten. Ik zal dan zorgen voor een goed fototoestel :Big Grin:

----------


## discover

dan ben ik benieuwd
met carnaval in oostrum is alles geregeld :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zou leuk zijn als er veel foto's komen  :Big Grin:  , maak er maar een heus spektakel van !  :Smile:

----------


## daveyb

Ja ook ik ben erg benieuwd, laat maar komen die foto's!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevinrelouw

Hallo allenmaal,

Afgelopen zaterdag het aangekondigde jeugdprinssenbal gehad. Het verliep niet helemaal zoals gepland. Er waren heel veel lagen balken aanwezig aan plafond. De truss moest hier overheen maar de 6 m ging niet ineens omdat je dan de draai niet kreeg. De truss moest dus in de lucht in elkaar gezet worden en dit kwam niet ten goede van de afwerking (kabels) Ook foto's maken ging moeilijk. Heb er toch nog een paar van de carnavals site af kunnen plukken.

apparatuur lijst
Geluid:

2x Electro Voice Eliminator I sub
2x Electro Voice Eliminator I top 
1x Peavey CS-1800G versterker
1x Numark cdn35
1x Behinger UB2222fx-pro
1x Sennheiser EW100 145g2
1x Sennheiser Freeport (geleend)
1x Shure RS25
1x HP laptop met ClubDJ Pro(c3) 

Licht:
2x American DJ ST-132 Winde up's
3x 2m protuss
2x Showtec T-4 bar met ieder 4x par64 spots
1x Showtec T-4 bar met 4x par56 spots
4x Futurelight sc-375
1x Eurolite N-150 1500watt dmx rookmachine
1x Showtec light desk pro 136

Om jullie een beetje de sfeer te laten proeven: het decor was een ijs grot. Hierin woonden een paar superhelden die de ontvoerden prins terug moesten vinden met de kinderen, je weet hoe dat gaat.
Feest was zeer geslaagd, de foto's zijn natuurlijk gericht op het publiek vandaar dat er van de show niet veel op te zien is, toch graag commentaar.



Met een beetje rook


De lichtshow


Nogmaals, beter foto's hadden we niet, die zullen zo spoedig mogelijk volgen. :Big Grin:

----------


## discover

heb je nog betere fotos dan deze?? :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik heb gezien hoe moeilijk het was met die balken ach ja de volgende keer betere fotos
ik heb nog 2 fotos gevonden



gr mike :Big Grin:

----------


## jaksev

Jullie nieuwe truss zal het wel goed gedaan hebben of niet :Big Grin: 

ziet er goed uit jongens.

Nu nog een net discomeubeltje en dan komt het helemaal goed.

----------


## sntho0

> Bedankt voor jullie reactie's en tip's
> 
> Wat de speakers betreft is idd nog wel wat puzzelen. Heb ze een keer gehad met statieven er tussen maar dit is echt geen gezicht. We gaan waarschijnlijk een soort krukjes laten maken waar ze op komen te staan zodat de toppen toch boven publiek uitkomen. Hier wordt aan gewerkt.



Waarom lijken paaltjes er tussen niet? Kwestie van smaak denk ik. En geluid is toch belangrijker dan 'lijken'?
Ik zou in ieder gaval de subs wel op de grond laten staan. Heb je namelijk meer bas dan wanneer je ze verhoogd.

----------


## jaksev

> Waarom lijken paaltjes er tussen niet? Kwestie van smaak denk ik. En geluid is toch belangrijker dan 'lijken'?
> Ik zou in ieder gaval de subs wel op de grond laten staan. Heb je namelijk meer bas dan wanneer je ze verhoogd.



het bedrijf waar ik werk hebben we 4 eli setjes, staan allemaal op een verhoging, werkt perfect. De basspoort zit niet echt aan 1 kant van de kast. Als je bv. een frontloaded kast zou hebben dan koppelen de lage tonen wel met de grond/vloer. Nu maakt dat niet zo gek veel verschil uit.

Zo gek veel laag komt er ook niet uit trouwens. Ik denk dat die opvolger van de eli een beter laag weergave heeft. Die Tour X.

----------


## MusicXtra

> het bedrijf waar ik werk hebben we 4 eli setjes, staan allemaal op een verhoging, werkt perfect. De basspoort zit niet echt aan 1 kant van de kast. Als je bv. een frontloaded kast zou hebben dan koppelen de lage tonen wel met de grond/vloer. Nu maakt dat niet zo gek veel verschil uit.
> 
> Zo gek veel laag komt er ook niet uit trouwens. Ik denk dat die opvolger van de eli een beter laag weergave heeft. Die Tour X.



Sub koppelt altijd met de vloer ongeacht of het nou om horn-loaded, front-loaded of band-pass kasten gaat. Het heeft dus niks met de kast constructie te maken maar alles met de frequenties en de bijbehorende golflengte.
Overigens koppelen ze ook als ze een meter van de vloer staan.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Of wat ook kan, een stukje vierkante truss van 50 cm of langer, tussen de subjes en de topjes zetten. Natuurlijk wel met aan de onderkant en bovenkant een baseplate maken met in het midden een soort paaltje van +- 10 cm wat precies in het statiefflens past!

Ziet er ook leuk best leuk uit! Denk ik:P

----------


## 4AC

Het verhaal van MusicXtra klopt als een bus.

Als een tussenpaaltje gewoonweg geen gezicht is of helemaal niet kan, is een tussenblok of een stukkie truss de oplossing. Ik heb wel wat praktijkfoto's met truss, maar die staan op mijn laptop die helaas gecrasht is. Op deze praktijkfoto's is te zien dat men géén baseplate's, maar statiefflensen heeft gebruikt. Drie welteverstaan, omdat het daar ging om een triangel truss.

Voorbeeldje tussenblok:


En



Prima oplossing.

@ Dirk Wijnen: dat verhaal met die baseplates snap ik niet helemaal. Hoe staat de stack nou stabiel? Hoe is de baseplate op de sub bevestigt en hoe op de top?

Mvg,

Teun



Ps. Ik heb zo'n eliminator setje wel eens als sub/sat met tussenpaal gezien, zo erg is dat toch niet? ALTIJD beter dan de toppen te laag plaatsen door ze op de sub te zetten, dat sowieso.

----------


## sntho0

> Ps. Ik heb zo'n eliminator setje wel eens als sub/sat met tussenpaal gezien, zo erg is dat toch niet? ALTIJD beter dan de toppen te laag plaatsen door ze op de sub te zetten, dat sowieso.



Dat zeg ik............ ik zelf vind het zelfs mooi staan......gewoon een kwestie van smaak. En je kunt ook nog eens heel gemakkelijk je topjes wat bijdraaien.

----------


## Dj Gino V

> Het verhaal van MusicXtra klopt als een bus.
> 
> Als een tussenpaaltje gewoonweg geen gezicht is of helemaal niet kan, is een tussenblok of een stukkie truss de oplossing. Ik heb wel wat praktijkfoto's met truss, maar die staan op mijn laptop die helaas gecrasht is. Op deze praktijkfoto's is te zien dat men géén baseplate's, maar statiefflensen heeft gebruikt. Drie welteverstaan, omdat het daar ging om een triangel truss.
> 
> Voorbeeldje tussenblok:
> 
> 
> En
> 
> ...



 zeg hoe klink deze set want heb zelf de hpr 122 en ga waarschijnlijk de  18" sub kopen

----------


## Stoney3K

> @ Dirk Wijnen: dat verhaal met die baseplates snap ik niet helemaal. Hoe staat de stack nou stabiel? Hoe is de baseplate op de sub bevestigt en hoe op de top?



Trusspaaltje van 50cm met twee baseplates (een aan weerskanten), en dan als een blokje gebruiken? Dus sub -> baseplate -> truss -> baseplate -> top? Als die dingen movingheads van 30kg stabiel kunnen houden, lukt dat met een evenzoveel wegend topkastje ook nog wel, gok ik.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Wat Dirk trouwens bedoelt is een pin (bv. truss-eitje) in het midden van de baseplate maken, die valt dan weer precies in de statiefflenzen van de top en sub. Zo kan het niet gaan schuiven. Een spanbandje aan de boven- en onderkant door resp. sub+baseplate of top+baseplate heen trekken heeft dezelfde functie.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Trusspaaltje van 50cm met twee baseplates (een aan weerskanten), en dan als een blokje gebruiken? Dus sub -> baseplate -> truss -> baseplate -> top? Als die dingen movingheads van 30kg stabiel kunnen houden, lukt dat met een evenzoveel wegend topkastje ook nog wel, gok ik. 
> 
> EDIT: Wat Dirk trouwens bedoelt is een pin (bv. truss-eitje) in het midden van de baseplate maken, die valt dan weer precies in de statiefflenzen van de top en sub. Zo kan het niet gaan schuiven. Een spanbandje aan de boven- en onderkant door resp. sub+baseplate of top+baseplate heen trekken heeft dezelfde functie.



Exactly! :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> zeg hoe klink deze set want heb zelf de hpr 122 en ga waarschijnlijk de  18" sub kopen



Deze set is niet in mijn bezit. Maar ik kan wel antwoord geven op je vraag: even een PM naar me sturen of een nieuw topic starten! (mits er niet al een vergelijkend draadje loopt, uiteraard) 





> Trusspaaltje van 50cm met twee baseplates (een aan weerskanten), en dan als een blokje gebruiken? Dus sub -> baseplate -> truss -> baseplate -> top? Als die dingen movingheads van 30kg stabiel kunnen houden, lukt dat met een evenzoveel wegend topkastje ook nog wel, gok ik.



Dit vind ik zelf dus geen betrouwbare en veilige optie... Met het resoneren, vibreren, trillen (hoe wil je het ook noemen) van de top/sub kon het nog wel eens gevaarlijk worden.





> EDIT: Wat Dirk trouwens bedoelt is een pin (bv. truss-eitje) in het midden van de baseplate maken, die valt dan weer precies in de statiefflenzen van de top en sub. Zo kan het niet gaan schuiven. Een spanbandje aan de boven- en onderkant door resp. sub+baseplate of top+baseplate heen trekken heeft dezelfde functie.



Bedankt voor je duidelijke uitleg. Dit lijkt me ook een prima oplossing, maar in vergelijking met een tussenblok wel behoorlijk aan de prijs. Als je kijkt wat tegenwoordig al een baseplate kost...  :EEK!:  Geen wonder dat bijna iedereen zelf zo'n ding maakt.





> Exactly!



Wat je voorstelde is wat mij betreft dus een prima oplossing, maar wel wat prijzig. Mede omdat het voor een drive-in is, lijkt me het dus niet de beste oplossing.

Mvg,

Teun

----------

